# Weed versus Alcohol



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the ways that weed and alcohol affect the brain, body and why it's advisable not to smoke weed if you've had psychosis but it's "ok" to drink alcohol. Would really appreciate some answers. Thanks ya'll


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm sure there are neurological reasons far beyond my depth of though, but this is why I would guess:

Stimulants seem to aggravate DP/DR more than other types of psychoactives, and the cannabinoids found in marijuana are at first stimulating and then sedating. Alcohol is just a depressant/intoxicant with very little stimulating properties. In my experience, smoking weed makes my DP a lot worse whereas small doses of alcohol relieve my symptoms almost entirely.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Actually some of the above post is incorrect - alcohol is first a stimulant (in low doses) and then a depressant (in higher doses).

Honestly both drugs can cause problems, if you are worried about one then be worried about the other.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

CECIL said:


> Actually some of the above post is incorrect - alcohol is *first a stimulant (in low doses) *and then a depressant (in higher doses


That's news to me, any info on this please? could be useful *nods*


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Where are you comfortably numb?

G.


----------



## akay252 (Jul 27, 2006)

[One] said:


> Marijuana is not good for you.


 Agreed.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

So....someone thats recovered from psychosis obviosuly shouldn't smoke weed but it's ok to drink alcohol...


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

closetome,

It really does depend on the individual, alcohol is a sedative-hypnotic when used in the extreme for most people. But it affects the quality of sleep.
In other individuals though, alcohol may act as a stimulant. Its association with violent and self-abusive behaviour is well documented.
It is impossible to predict how any one person is going to react.
It makes it difficult to form an opinion either way.

Jasmin


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm not a violent drunk. I'm a very warm, happy, loving drinker.....
I've finally got the neccessary knowledge and attitude kinda thing...to never smoke weed again....and also to not abuse alcohol

This is what it says on wikipedia
Intoxication with drugs that have general depressant effects on the central nervous system (especially alcohol and barbiturates) tend not to cause psychosis during use, and can actually decrease or lessen the impact of symptoms in some people.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> CECIL said:
> 
> 
> > Actually some of the above post is incorrect - alcohol is *first a stimulant (in low doses) *and then a depressant (in higher doses
> ...


Sadly I've misplaced my Biophysiology notes, lol. Basically in low doses alcohol stimulates you - hence why people feel less inhibited, more chatty and generally social. Also why a glass or two of alcohol each night is healthy. In higher does (any more than that) it works as a depressant - i.e. Impairs judgement, reflexes, motor function, makes your speech slurred etc. etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

That does make sense CECIL, sounds like a winner =)


----------

